

U.S. Vice President Joe Biden Attacks SOPA and PIPA - hefa
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/11/18/video-us-vice-president-joe-biden-attacks-sopa.aspx

======
rst
Does he? The video shows a few short clips of Biden attacking attempts of
_other governments_ to control internet content and applications, but he never
names SOPA and PIPA, or otherwise indicates that he understands that the US
government's actions could have similar effect. (Which would mean that they're
being logically inconsistent, but in Washington, logical consistency rarely
gets in the way of the interests of a major donor.)

Without context, it's hard to take this about a statement of Biden's positions
on the bills currently in Congress, much less that of the administration
itself.

------
waterlesscloud
So the president will veto it if passed?

